# Stolen: Red Catch 390 & now a Cobra pro from Sydney



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Folks,
Yesterday I had my Red Catch 390 stolen off the back of my ute, it was tied on well, very well and had two locks on it, one good quality pushbike lock and a good quality motorcycle lock both running through the hull and around the ladder rack. 
It looks like the locks were cut with a hacksaw or similar, even the ropes holding it down were cut (a tribute to my knot tying ability). The theft has been reported to Gold Coast Police. 
Its an excellent choice of boat for the thief, he has good taste, however there are not that many around.
If any forum readers happen to see a red Mission Catch 390 and think it suspicious, please give me a call 0448422663
Thanks for any help,
Mark


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Mark,,whats the serial number ?

Good luck in getting it back.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Post up a pic mate.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kayaksportsmark said:


> If any forum readers happen to see a red Mission Catch 390 and think it suspicious, please give me a call 0448422663
> Thanks for any help,
> Mark


Mark disappointing news and hope they find the culprits mate.

Seadog picked one up on the GC yesterday, but have personally seen both the yak and the invoice from the dealer, if his name is mentioned to you be assured it is not your boat mate


----------



## castamasta (Mar 28, 2009)

mongrels..good luck mate.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

there's one i see sometimes around wynnum...if i see 2 , then i'll make some enquiries ...  
can you claim something like this on car insurance ? ... i know my brother in law can claim work tools/machinery from his ute if the need ever arises...not that it has happened yet - so i don't know the procedure :?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

what suburb are you in on the Coast?
Can you post a photo?
I'll keep an eye out for it!


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Biggera Yakker,
I live at Palm Beach, so the reef is just across the road when its nice out and Tally creek when its not so nice out. The rain, winds and wild seas are daunting at the moment though. When it clears up a bit I will get out for a paddle in my Flow. I havent been down your way yet, one day.
I would love dearly to get the catch back, so thanks to all for keeping an eye out.
Mark


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope you find it Mark. I hate thieves.

What a great thing this forum is. With members all over and many out on the water on a regular basis I think there is a real chance of a stolen kayak being found/located. It's a fairly tight knit community and having the ability to let everyone know to keep an eye out is a very powerful tool.

Burglars beware! There are many eyes watching!

Al


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It wasn't parked near Somalia was it?


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

koich said:


> It wasn't parked near Somalia was it?


Haha!  Wait for the ransom amount if so!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

kayaksportsmark said:


> If any forum readers happen to see a red Mission Catch 390 and think it suspicious,


I am not sure what a suspicious kayak looks like, but i guess we can look out for someone selling one cheap i guess,,i expect it will be sold interstate unless dumb and dumber have it.

Have you photos and serial number ? cheers


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

I havent worked out the uploading of a pic yet.
For those who dont know what a Catch 390 looks like there are pics on the mission kayaking website http://www.missionkayaking.com/community/gallery5.php 
Mine was red. 
Peppertown told me they sold a red one yesterday, keep it safe and locked Seadog the Catch 390 is an awesome boat, I hope you enjoy yours.
Mark


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

will keep an eye out mate best of luck pete


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbYF/hQAAAvfgAAQQAHIMACAEAov+9ygIABoRT1BppkG9SepozQg1TT0npA9Q9JiBmo82xEIAZRpbas5BAiV8TkzJgeV+1oy7mlJ30lWdjbopcjQFGHlkjmPZrCySTbigD53gkUqMeDg/V2RowV/4u5IpwoSFsC/woA=


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I see your a kayak instructor so you might have posted it on kayak forums,,i would suggest also other kayak fishing foums like http://www.kfdu.com.au which have a big members presence from Queensland and maybe boating and sailing forums also.

Hobie owners your serial number is at the back on the right hand side 8)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Man that "SUCKS". Like others have said, do you have a serial No:?


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

bad luck Mate,

We have taken out insurance on our yaks, both when they are tied up at home and when we are out and about. It costs a couple of bucks a month but in the long run with mongrels like that around it is worth it. :evil:

Hope you get it back soon.

I don't know what we would do if ours went missing - the withdrawal while waiting for their replacement would be terrible.  

Cheers,
Georgia ;-)


----------



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

That sux big time!!! 
This happened to a bloke at Kangaroo Valley not that long ago. Lost his Hobie and all his fishing gear.

How do you go about insuring your Kayak? I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Will keep an eye out buddy. 
That's alow act but keep your faith Karma.


----------



## skitterrye (Dec 2, 2008)

jtrippa said:


> That sux big time!!!
> How do you go about insuring your Kayak? I didn't know you could do that.


Gidday trippa - I insured mine on the house policy and is also covered during transit to the water on the car as well.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Orange said:


> bad luck Mate,
> 
> We have taken out insurance on our yaks, both when they are tied up at home and when we are out and about. It costs a couple of bucks a month but in the long run with mongrels like that around it is worth it. :evil:
> 
> ...


Hi Georgia,

Your insurance sounds good - Is it a dedicated policy for the yaks or does it fall under your house policy?

Am very interested in some coverage for my yaks as they are now spending a lot of time on trailers and 'out and about' where it is becoming increasingly difficult to ensure they are secure. As seen by this recent theft security locks and cables only keep the honest ones at bay and reduce the number of thieves prepared to have a go. They are no assuranace that your pride and joy is still going to be there when you return.

Will keep an eye out for the Catch 390 down this way....

Bart70


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

HI Bart70,

We just had it included it in out house & contents policy and they asked if we wanted to have them covered away from home as well. 8)

Cheers,
Georgia ;-)


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Orange said:


> HI Bart70,
> 
> We just had it included it in out house & contents policy and they asked if we wanted to have them covered away from home as well. 8)
> 
> ...


Thanks,

Might look into that further.

Bart70


----------



## chiv (Nov 12, 2008)

i hope you find your yak KSM. very dissapointing to hear the news. 

ultimately, if thieves want something, they will take it, by any means... all we can do is try to lock it down...

how did they manage to take it off ur ute??


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

You can't beat a good insurance policy. I got mine cover by itself, and not against the house or car insurance. Cost about $35 a year but it also covers all my fishing gear, sounder and accessories if something happns while out fishing on it.


----------



## chiv (Nov 12, 2008)

thats very true slider!

the insurance covers theft and damage to the hull! great value also! i have 5 dogs that will nip the crap outta anyones ankles if they dare enter my yard!

insure your yak, your yak
keep it safe, if stolen from outback!
chain it up and tie it down
hope that it saves you from a frown
if it doesn't and goes astray
hope you catch these guys and make them pay (through the law of course)
if you dont, at least your sure
your yak is covered! if not for more.

dedicated to all on the forum have lost or know someone who has lost their yak


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh Mark, that is such a bummer - you must feel gutted. Like Shorty said, it may go interstate, and we here in the West will keep a lookout.

Were there any distinguishing features that would help us identify your yak - fittings, scratches, etc? Photos of your yak would really help us identify it. If you are having trouble posting photos the Wiki has a guide here http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Forum:Images

Hope you get it back, and the bastards get there just deserts.

In sympathy,

Alec


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Slider65 where did you get your yak insured. I insured mine with the nrma and it cost about $118. $35 sounds more reasonable to me.


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Our yaks are insured through Suncorp for $129.20 for the year for the Outfitter and two Sports. That covers them at home and when we are using them.

Gary & Georgia.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Orange for that info I will definitely look into it as we are on the move and our house insurance gets exxy when you start to list individual items.

Cheers
Pam


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks heaps everyone for your comments and for keeping an eye out. 
Unfortunately our lucky country has its share of people who lack morals and prefer not to follow whats best for society, you might know them by other names.... usually accompanied by expletives.
The police and forensics were very nice to deal with, although I have yet to get the boat back.
I guess if we look at the positives of this, it got a lot of people talking about insurance of their boats and fishing gear, sounders etc as well as extra awareness of security measures. 
Keep your guard up. Keep your eyes open.
Mark


----------



## bigbulki (Aug 17, 2008)

i was starting to feel comfortable leaving my yak on my roof with just a bike lock but not so sure any more.
Good luck getting it back.


----------



## raurica (Feb 3, 2008)

Mark

As someone who only just discovered his own kayak stolen this morning I now know what an absolutely awful experience it is, as it not only deprives you of a boat but sours an awful lot of good memories. I am not sure whether I can suggest any real solutions to what looks like an increasing problem (GFC perhaps?). My beloved Cobra Pro Fisherman has been locked down at Mosman Bay in Sydney Harbour on the council boat rack directly across from the ferry terminal and 10m from Mosman Rowers Club with heaps of other kayaks and dinghies for about a year now, secured with a massive stainless steel chain and a very large Zenith padlock. The padlock had disappeared, with the chain neatly left hanging on the rack so I am assuming we are dealing with determined pros with a very large pair of bolt cutters. Feel free to call me an idiot for leaving it in a public place but I sort of thought that was the best protection possible.

Best of luck in tracking down the kayak and the callous so-and-so's who did this, and if you ever see my kayak down your way, feel free to give me a bell.

And to all of you, never take the security of your kayak for granted especially if you are in the habit of leaving it in a public place.

Andrew


----------



## Brooksy (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes photos will be good. Is there anything which makes this yak very distintive?


----------



## raurica (Feb 3, 2008)

It was customised by the Kayak Shop at Mona Vale prior to purchase so the front storage container was, I understand, increased in size substantially from a small round hole to a large square one, and the small side storage containers have small neoprene flaps inserted over them. It's hull is also covered in tons of scratches from rocks and oysters (not that that is very distinctive probably!

:lol:

Andrew


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

raurica said:


> It was customised by the Kayak Shop at Mona Vale prior to purchase so the front storage container was, I understand, increased in size substantially from a small round hole to a large square one, and the small side storage containers have small neoprene flaps inserted over them. It's hull is also covered in tons of scratches from rocks and oysters (not that that is very distinctive probably!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Andrew


Sorry for your loss Andrew. Unfortunately, the hatch and bin covers are standard fittings - I've seen them being unwrapped. However, not too many of them in our neck of the woods so will keep an eye out


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Grrrr.

Sorry to hear about your losses guys!

I have made no comment up till now, because it makes me so very angry. I fear I would like to see a whole bunch of very bad things happen to the offenders! Just how bad I will leave you guessing!

cheers all Andybear :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## raurica (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you all for listening and the sympathy - one other distinguishing feature were a couple of side by side registration stickers from Mosman Councul for rack sites for the current financial year - suspect removal will leave some sort of mark.

I am going to put a great deal of effort into securing and, if possible, insuring the next model and I will report to the Forum on what if anything I find works and, (foreshadowing another depressing event), doesn't work. If anyone has any advice on heavy duty locking mechanisms that defeat or just plain impede the dreaded bolt cutters I would be interested to hear about it. Also any advice on marking or engraving a kayak with signs or wording, or even some sort of self-destruct mechanism (break the lock, effectively destroy/scupper the kayak) so that theft becomes a bit more problematic as a commercial proposition.

Cheers

A

8)


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

The SPT lockable Tie Down straps may have some merit as they can't be cut through with a knife and are resistant to bolt cutters. They have a stainless steel cables running through them.They can be purchased from most big brand surf shops.
Cost is about $90 for the 4 metre ones.Expensive but may give some peace of mind when the kayak is sitting unattended on the roof of the car.As kayaks become more popular I guess they are going to become bigger targets for thieves.


----------

